# What is it #248? (Picture hanger)



## derekleffew (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully this will stump even some of our elder members.



derek'sblog (www)

What are these things and how are/were they used?

As always, students only for one week please.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## mjw56 (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a retainer clip of some kind? Just a guess


----------



## Anvilx (Aug 9, 2010)

Modern Art.


----------



## MaxS (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on the size and rounded end, I'd guess some sort of bracket for .75"/1" conduit. Other than that I haven't a clue.


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> Modern Art.


 
You might be closer than you realise...


----------



## WooferHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't seen these before . . .
Mirror ball hanger ?
Bracket to hang a pipe under another pipe ?


----------



## scapino (Aug 9, 2010)

They are hangers that hook on to the rounded molding on some walls, to which you can hang pictures and such.

Kurt


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 9, 2010)

Very good, scapino . The "rounded molding on some walls" is known as picture rail.


Picture Rail Moulding Hooks: No Holes in the Wall

More modern institutional buildings were built with a slot in the wall, as described below.

ruinexplorer said:


> We used those as picture hangers. The curved, top area would go into a slot in a track, and the bottom, straighter portion is to hook the picture wire.



My university was overly protective of its dorm room walls, all of which were equipped with such a track (but I remember the angled part fitting into the slot, and the curved part hanging down to catch the wire). These were sold at all the bookstores, for ~12¢ each, IIRC. Why I've kept them for ~30 years remains a mystery.


----------



## scapino (Aug 9, 2010)

Picture rail! That was the word I was looking for, but couldn't quite remember.... 

We have a space downstairs in our facility, with picture rail moulding all around, where we sometimes have art displays. Needless to say, I have MANY boxes of those little hangers.

Kurt


----------



## jstroming (Aug 9, 2010)

bent metal with 3 holes in it


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 6, 2010)

jstroming said:


> bent metal with 3 holes in it


There's only one hole in each hanger, through which to insert a #4 screw if desired, to make the hanger more secure.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 30, 2019)

derekleffew said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


 *@derekleffew* They used to hang on plate rail and suspend thin wires down to support pictures. (Even Ferris knows that.) 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 30, 2019)

Also used to hang stockings from mantle at Christmas...


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 30, 2019)

RonHebbard said:


> They used to hang on plate rail and


Although roughly located the same place on a wall, I submit that plate rail and picture rail are two distinct animals.
.


----------



## Van (Apr 30, 2019)

Plates on a Plate Rail:

Plates hung from a Picture rail

Section of a Plate rail molding. Notice the "Plate Groove".


----------



## thuyln2 (Aug 17, 2019)

A few iron hooks to pin things!


----------

